# Where To Start?



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm pretty new to slingshooting and I'm interested in getting into it. I have experimented with making my own out of rubber bands, but that didn't work so well.

Revisiting this, I've decided to commit more. I've ordered some Thera-Band Red tubing from amazon, and I've managed to gather some scrap leather.

How should I make my frame? What kind of wood? Where to buy it? What style of shooter? Where can I find templates for pouches/slingshot frames?

I've heard OTT shooters can result in hand slaps for newer users, which I'm not too interested in.

I've also heard of issues regarding the grain of the wood, which is something that discourages me. I'm not too great with woodworking, so I'd like to avoid

gluing two pieces of wood together, as I've seen suggested. That said, I would be comfortable with simply cutting out a slingshot from a plywood board.

Thanks in advance! My apologies if this sort of submission is posted often.

I'd love to get started, but I'm not sure how.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope this will help http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19316-beginner-slingshot-builders-kit/


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you interested in making your own frame, or are you anxious and you just want to get started already?

If you just want to get started quickly, go to simple-shot.com. They have everything you need from ready-made bandsets, ammo, plywood, anything you might possibly need.
Here is a link to their best selling slingshot, that is very versatile, comfortable, and can hold any type of rubber: 
http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/the-scout-slingshot

I suggest that you get "The Scout Slingshot" for $39.95. Then add 2lbs 3/8 inch ammo (great all round ammo) for $7.50.
http://www.simple-shot.com/products/steel-slingshot-ammo.

If you want a cheaper package (these poly ones are not shaped like the scout, and are cheaper) that also comes in a starter kit with ammo, here's a link:
http://www.simple-shot.com/search?q=Poly

Personally, for a beginner I think Thera-tube Red is a little tough. For lighter ammo it doesn't give a lot of speed, and if your worried about hand-slaps, having heavy bands without really heavy ammo is the cause. I suggest buying some Theraband gold, a rotary cutter, and a self healing cutting mat. Like this you can learn to make your own bands and save money. There are loads I YouTube videos that will teach you how.
Here's a link that will help guide you on the band making process:
http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with the above. 
One more suggestion. Make an early transition to shooting Through The Fork (TTF). 
That way eliminates band slaps, and more likely than not, it will quickly become your preferred shooting stance.
Most people start with OTT and many, after a while migrate to TTF. It rarely happens the other way around.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

The templates can be found in the template section of this forum. There are tons of them too chose from. I have made a few from there and have been very pleased with them. One other material you may want to consider is HDPE. You can find old plastic jugs and such to make your own blanks to cut ss's from, or find a cheap HPDE cutting board and cut a ss from it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You might not get desired results from thera tube. So if you feel like the tubing isn't working out ... try flats!


----------

